# Smoked Beans



## $moke!t (Sep 1, 2020)

Anyone have a good Smoked beans recipe they would be willing to share?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 1, 2020)

Try these in the smoker. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/peach-beans.285133/


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Try these in the smoker. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/peach-beans.285133/




These are very good.  I have had them from smokin peachey.   Very good.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2020)

Yup .
 Those are great . Make them alot .


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2020)

Dutch
  makes good beans too.


----------



## thirdeye (Sep 1, 2020)

$moke!t said:


> Anyone have a good Smoked beans recipe they would be willing to share?



Welcome aboard!
*KeriC's Hog Apple Beans* are awesome. Every time I make them, I print out the recipe card because so many ask me for it. PS, you will need a can opener for this one.  

Jack's Old South makes a similar bean dish with peach pie filling which is good too.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 2, 2020)

These are mine.




__





						Steak and drunkin beans
					

I whipped this up a couple days ago. Steak tips marinated for 30 minutes in Stubb's Mesquite. Then grilled with charcoal and Mesquite chips. Drunkin beans: 4 cans of beans. Various blends. Use your imagination. 1 green pepper chopped. 2 jalapenos seeded and chopped. I usually use Pablano...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 2, 2020)

There are many bean recipes on here all depends on your liking and taste. Peachey's beans are good my go to is Gary's as said Dutch's is good so its your choice.

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 2, 2020)

I make my beans by taste, if you want the recipe PM me, but a I have to tell you the amounts are not measured & I go by the final taste. Been doing it this way for years & the beans are the first to run out of. I can’t make enough.
Al


----------

